# Is it worth trying to mount my own deer?



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

It is time consuming but i am a hobby taxidermist. This year i am going to take in as many as people want to bring in. For your question the reward of doing it yourself is enougj said. It is not really hard to do just watch the vid several times over and you will be ok. Take your time and give most attention to detail. Money wise. An exacto knife and a good sharp filet knife. About a lb of clay.( critter clay) is great. A drill and some long screws. Takes around 100$ to do a nice mount.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I under stand ill need the form, 75 after shipping, eyes, ear inserts, critter clay, hide paste, spiderwire, bondo, drill, and tools for tucking the hide. 

How much do you guys pays for tanning/fleshing?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Well, not to shoot down your idea, but in all reality, there is ALOT more to it than a video is going to show you. If you really want to produce a wt mount that you are going to be proud of, it might take years of practice, and even then if you are like me, you will never be satisfied. The artistic ability and constant study of the anatomy are two things that are way overlooked. If you are going to do it, take the time to study the animals you are working with. One things for sure, it's alot more than just pulling a cape on a form.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

The local guy claims he will help me. Maybe next deer season i can shadow him and learn.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

It would be interesting to be able to watch. I've seen way too many horrible DIY mounts to try it myself.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Matt D said:


> Well, not to shoot down your idea, but in all reality, there is ALOT more to it than a video is going to show you. If you really want to produce a wt mount that you are going to be proud of, it might take years of practice, and even then if you are like me, you will never be satisfied. The artistic ability and constant study of the anatomy are two things that are way overlooked. If you are going to do it, take the time to study the animals you are working with. One things for sure, it's alot more than just pulling a cape on a form.


Thank you Matt.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

sleeperls said:


> The local guy claims he will help me. Maybe next deer season i can shadow him and learn.


This would be way more beneficial vs watching a video!


----------



## wildthings (Jul 5, 2012)

the videos make it seem a lot easier than the real task..they make the tedious part appear simple and that is what will drive u insane once you get into it..i am all for anyone trying to learn and feel free to jump in a give it a shot..but like the others said havin an over the shoulder guy that has done it before will benefit you greatly..i mounted my wt with just a video instruction and it stayed on the wall for a week before i laughed at it and hid it from sight..i would suggest takin some smaller deer you have harvested to practice on and later mount your wall hangers.. depending on whether u tan it or dry preserve will determine the final cost of supplies..if your local taxi bondos his ears,ask him to teach you how and you save $ right off the bat... Form- $48-55 without shipping,Eyes-$6-15 depending on quality..if u decide earliness-$7-8,hide paste- do you self a favor, dont order from taxi supply co. buy industrial carpet adhesive $ varies buy you can buy the small quantity for just one hide, dry preserve will be cheaper than tan... Salt $6 for 50lb bag, dry preserve- CHEAP...do not order salt or dry preserve..get from local stores....if you go the cheapest route (which can still produce a good mount) your lookin at no more than 85-90 after shipping and local supplies... just dive in and give it a shot...u will definitely have a new hobby and become highly enthused with it possibly


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Im not watching any videos besides youtube. If all things go right ill be working for free this fall. Im going to buy some green capes just for fun though. 

I just enjoy learning new things. As a farmer I know a little hard work and patience pays off


----------



## youngnick (Sep 19, 2012)

Taxidermytube.com I think its $20 bucks for a whole year, watch any video whenever and unlimited times..... learned how to do a duck mount and I have to say for my first bird mount its not bad lol love me some green wings

sent from my mind


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I learned to do taxidermy as a kid by sending away for mail order catalogs and just digging in. Tanning the hide was probably the hardest part, stretching it back out after tanning. And the first couple I did I made my own mounts (not the styrofoam ones), that was hard, cleaning the skull and attaching it, etc. I have been out of it for years and watching my taxidermist now, who is very good, I am thinking in dabbling in it again. True understanding anatomy is important, but really the forms have the basic part down pretty well. My taxi uses bondo for the ears instead of ear forms. There is also some airbrushing involved.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the rick carter dvd a-z whitetails. My taxidermist showed me how to put on the antlers. Of couse the first one i try is going to be a pain to find a cape for since It has 7 inch bases.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you should absolutely do it. Why not? You have the right attitude and you might just surprise yourself.


----------



## adrian_aka (Dec 18, 2012)

i think that is to much work for your stile of mount and do like ours better Euro mount that is and that you could easily do it at home


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I built this today. Here is the form with the antlers secured and void filled with bondo. Gotta find a cape that will fit, and order the eyes and ear liners.



















For added weight undernear the rim I stacked two old car rotors and them shimmed them tight. I wish i had a bigger wheel lying around, but ive got a total of 10 dollars in that stand.

Dont mind the sweet wallpaper. Havnt had a chance to do that room yet.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG THAT BUCKS HUGE! i pry would of had a taxi do a buck like that. i would love to do my own mounts as well maybe sometime ill try it out


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

First of all, HOLY BUCK!!!!!! Was that one just laying around collecting dust or something? lol. So far looks great so far, keep us updated.


----------

